# Astrex Questions



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Im thinking 2 of my siamese babies my be Astrex, they are 1 week old and one has normal short straight fur but the other 2 are starting to get wavy coats. Its compleatly out of the blue, mum and dad are siblings. dad black self short hair, mum agouti self short hair, gran is blue siamese short hair, grandad is agouti pied short haired. Ggrand parents on grans side are the same as her and on dads side Ggrand parents are argent pied short haired, and black & tan pied short hair. GGgrand parents on Ggrandads side are argent pied and dove pied both short hair. So as far as i know back to all short haired so i asume the genes must have come from either the B&T GGrans lines or form siamese lines as my friend who bred my first mice had never seen Astrex befor.

Ill be able to get a photo on monday, but does anyone have a photo of an Astrex at around 1 week old so i can compair it to them?

Also i read that Astrex's curls grow out as they get older, is that true? and if so at what age and do they go compleatly?

And is there anything else i should know about Astrex i know its submissive but is there any health consurnes or anything like that.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a more common, dominant Astrex gene as well. No health problems as far as I'm aware. The curls don't fall out so completely that the mouse is smooth, they look a little bit frizzy and untidy.

I haven't got a photo of a week old baby but I'm sure someone on here has. You'll know for sure tomorrow or the next day, it's really obvious 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, it can't be rex (Re/*), as it is dominant. I don't know anything about the other curly genes, but I assume you'll be able to see curly whiskers whatever gene you're dealing with.

And yes, the curls staight out with every moult. But they will still be a bit fluffy.

These are the only pictures I have. 12 days old. The black curly is shorthaired dom. rex and the blueish curly is longhaired dom. rex.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ah i thought it was ressive, so it cant be Re, prehaps fuzzy (fz) or frizzy (fr)? are they ressive?

those are SO cute!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There is a recessive *astrex*, which looks exactly like the dominant one. Fuzzies would be much more obvious at this stage 

Sarah xxx


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

does anyone know the gene for recessive astrex?

ok got the photos today

All 3 girls, one short the two astrex









The blue siam girl

















couldnt get a nice photo of the black siam girl they all came out blury, from a distance the lighter gilrs coat looks nicer to me but then clos up i like the darker girl. Is she any good for an astrex?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hey they are some nice astrex u have there . iv had a load of astrex pop up in my litters so guna try and work with them. Also just to say the black tan boy u had from me may also be carrying astrex.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

oooo fingers crossed, he is in with them at the moment (he was with the girls ive fostered them to) and he sits and washes them all over lol. i think he will miss them when i take them out when they are old enough.


----------

